# Gooey, smelly, brown and black mold in LG refrigerator evaporation pan



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Use a shop vac, suck that crap out, or clean it out by hand and wipe down good with 50/50 solution of bleach and water. 

Once pan is clean, clean out your shop vac, put bag back in and vacuum all the dust and crap off the evaporator, condenser, compressor coils. That heats up and there is a fan that circulates the air around, dries out the water collected in the drain pan between defrost cycles. 

Is fridge at least inch away from wall? is there good ventilation all around it? Is the fan working?

My thinking is if you clean those coils, make sure it has sufficient air flow around fridge, make sure fan is working, it will help keep that drain pan dry between defrost cycles..

Shouldn't be that much build-up and gunk. it should dry out between defrost cycles.


----------



## czissman1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks for the cleanup tips


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

yep - stagnant water and heat is a garden for some really ugly stuff


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

czissman1 said:


> Most importantly, how do I keep it from happening again???


Everybody who owns a frost free frdige/freezer has the same issue. Just clean it out once a year.


----------

